#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  radios digtais um sucesso

## elder451

venho aqui pra falar pra todos que querem compra radios licenciado conhecido como radios microndas que vc jamais vai se arepender e gostaria de descrever que muitos vendedores fala que no enlace de 60 km vc precisa de antenas 1.8 ou mas pura mentira.tenho hj 7 enlaces com radios digital sendo o menor 40 km e o maior 100 km direto.no de 40 km usei antenas 1.2 ate o de 70 km usei antenas 1.2 no de 100 km coloquei antena 1.8 de um lado e 2.4 do outro e simplismente fechei esse enlace com -51 de sinal ou seja confio mas napratica que no teodrico pq uma pessoa me disse que pra fechar 100 km jamais fecharia
e vou fechar um de 130 km que vou posta aqui pra vcs.vou tirar os print pra vcs verem qtos mb esta passando

----------


## ricromero

Trafegando quanto?

----------


## elder451

350 mb

----------


## ricromero

> 350 mb



Legal, parabéns.

Quanto investiu?

----------


## elder451

> Legal, parabéns.
> 
> Quanto investiu?


Nesse enlace em torno de 30 mil

----------


## Rincompe

Qual rádio está usando?

----------


## elder451

Huawei

----------


## romulorenatoss

> venho aqui pra falar pra todos que querem compra radios licenciado conhecido como radios microndas que vc jamais vai se arepender e gostaria de descrever que muitos vendedores fala que no enlace de 60 km vc precisa de antenas 1.8 ou mas pura mentira.tenho hj 7 enlaces com radios digital sendo o menor 40 km e o maior 100 km direto.no de 40 km usei antenas 1.2 ate o de 70 km usei antenas 1.2 no de 100 km coloquei antena 1.8 de um lado e 2.4 do outro e simplismente fechei esse enlace com -51 de sinal ou seja confio mas napratica que no teodrico pq uma pessoa me disse que pra fechar 100 km jamais fecharia
> e vou fechar um de 130 km que vou posta aqui pra vcs.vou tirar os print pra vcs verem qtos mb esta passando


Qual frequencia e modelos de antena, pois fica vaga a informação!

----------


## elder451

Antena rfs e odu Huawei 7.5

----------


## edsong

E como este radio se comporta quando há chuva pesada pelo trajeto do enlace? Continua em 1024QAM? Ou cai pra qpsk? Porque normalmente os rádios enlaçam mesmo com antenas menores e até ficam bons, mas em momentos de chuva pesada é que você sente a diferença, aumento de latência jitter alto, dificilmente chega desenlaçar mas o throughput fica muito oscilante

----------


## ricardoandre

Fica vaga essa questão de tamanho das antenas. Primeiro que dependendo a frequência há uma necessidade de antenas de maior ganho sim. Aqui temos enlaces com sinal em -31 que quando o tempo aperta fica proximo de -70 e ate alguns casos se vai o enlace, mesmo com modulação adaptativa.
A questão dos tamanhos das antenas é devido a estabilidade do seu enlace e dependendo da frequência o uso de antenas maiores é obrigação e não opção. Nada nos impede de colocar antenas menores, eu mesmo tb já fiz isso e esta em produção até hoje e funcionando bem  :Top:

----------


## edsong

> Fica vaga essa questão de tamanho das antenas. Primeiro que dependendo a frequência há uma necessidade de antenas de maior ganho sim. Aqui temos enlaces com sinal em -31 que quando o tempo aperta fica proximo de -70 e ate alguns casos se vai o enlace, mesmo com modulação adaptativa.
> A questão dos tamanhos das antenas é devido a estabilidade do seu enlace e dependendo da frequência o uso de antenas maiores é obrigação e não opção. Nada nos impede de colocar antenas menores, eu mesmo tb já fiz isso e esta em produção até hoje e funcionando bem


foi basicamente o que eu quis dizer; aqui mesmo tenho um enlace de 40km aqui e uso antenas de 1,2 que o próprio fabricante fez o calculo pra mim e me garantiu independente das condições climáticas 150mb full, sendo que passo tranqüilamente o Max em dias normais

----------


## elder451

nao sei te falar ainda pq de qdo monteiro ainda nao peguei uma chuva forte mas acredito que fique bom pq ele tem modulaçao adptativa

----------


## SantiagoMG

Bom saber, pois pode ajudar a economizar uma grana boa. 

Posta depois pra gente qual foi a variação de sinal em uma chuva forte.

----------


## ricardoandre

Como disse acima, é uma recomendação do vendedor para que ele consiga uma garantia na sua venda, nem sempre por ser preciso, já em outros casos é preciso seguir as recomendações sim. Fica o critério de calculos para ver a estabilidade do enlace com essas antenas menores, não recomendo mas tenho alguns em produção. O melhor mesmo é seguir as recomendações para não ter dor de cabeça enquanto estiver em produção.

----------


## dmarcio

Qual fornecedor trabalha com este rádio Huawei? Tenho estudado um enlace com 47 km onde estas informações poderão ser úteis.

----------


## infor3

> Qual fornecedor trabalha com este rádio Huawei? Tenho estudado um enlace com 47 km onde estas informações poderão ser úteis.


a empresa WDC Network*s* Trabalha com esse fabricante e eles são bons de negociar

----------


## dmarcio

Valeu Eder, estou com uma proposta de um PTP800 da Motorola, e aguardando este seu feedback para então ter mais uma opção, meu enlace terá 47 km e pretendo passar inicialmente 100mb.

----------


## elder451

> Valeu Eder, estou com uma proposta de um PTP800 da Motorola, e aguardando este seu feedback para então ter mais uma opção, meu enlace terá 47 km e pretendo passar inicialmente 100mb.


Eu tenho o enlace pra vender pra vc.fiz o teste aqui o enlace 47 km passando 350 full Ping em 6 ms

----------


## JorgeAldo

Você diz que confia mais na prática do que no teórico. Mas que teórico ?

Dizer que só da pra fechar enlaçe de 100km usando antena tal e tal não é teórico, é apenas uma "heuristica". A gente chama de cargo cult (http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culto_%C3%A0_carga).

----------


## Zarttron

Motivador as colocações dos colegas. Obrigado e conferindo mais comentários.

----------


## JorgeAldo

Cara, existe uma coisa chamada Rain Fade. Quando se calcula um enlaçe, coloca-se uma margem para variação causada por rain fade. 

Em outras palavras, ele fechou o enlace sem chuva, pensando que basta fechar o enlace. Bradou "Fodam-se os teóricos" e depois vai descobrir que os teóricos não fizeram nada demais além de sistematizar conceitualmente a prática...

A teoria não diz pra usar antena de 1,8 ou 2,1 metros. O que existe na teória é um calculo chamado link budget, que ajuda a prever com boa certeza o desempenho de um enlace de dados. Só isso. Com base no link budget escolhe-se as antenas e outros equipamentos.

----------


## OMASTERTELECOM

tenho um com a mesma banda 350 mb em cada radio total 700 mb

----------


## wld.net1

Velho muito massa mesmo parabéns

----------


## yabw

qual o preço de um enlace 7.5 antena de 60cm

----------


## romulorenatoss

> qual o preço de um enlace 7.5 antena de 60cm


deve ser uns 25 mil na wi2be

----------


## Carlosaps

> tenho um com a mesma banda 350 mb em cada radio total 700 mb


Amigo quanto ficou esse equipamento? Tipo: Valor da Antena, Valor de cada rádio...

valeww!

----------


## OMASTERTELECOM

de região para região tem diferença

----------


## infor3

Sempre tive uma duvida, em um enlace de 60km, qual o máximo de banda consigo atingir, ja ouvi casos de 1GB, nao acreditei mas sera que é possível?

----------


## OMASTERTELECOM

pow se for me fala ai

----------


## infor3

Pois é ja ouvir falar muito isso, me parece que um radio da Hauwei 4.0
É uns trem desse ai que o povo fica falando, mas nunca me mandaram nenhum print nem nada da banda passante.

----------


## elder451

> Sempre tive uma duvida, em um enlace de 60km, qual o máximo de banda consigo atingir, ja ouvi casos de 1GB, nao acreditei mas sera que é possível?


Pra um gb eu não conheço não a não ser que vc coloque 2+0 aí vc pode consegue mas o normal com hawei é 350 mb.isso posso garantir que passa

----------


## OMASTERTELECOM

com 60km so 350 mesmo

----------


## elder451

> com 60km so 350 mesmo


Sim.é o máximo do rádio.

----------


## infor3

Obrigado, tirou as minhas duvidas, também não acreditava neles.

----------


## ricardoandre

Em um 2+0 voce usa em cada ODU 340M, entao tem 680. Isso em canais de 56MHZ com 256QAM. Agora tem um esquema de 4 ODU, teoricamente proximo de 1.4G.

----------


## ijr

> Cara, existe uma coisa chamada Rain Fade. Quando se calcula um enlaçe, coloca-se uma margem para variação causada por rain fade. 
> 
> Em outras palavras, ele fechou o enlace sem chuva, pensando que basta fechar o enlace. Bradou "Fodam-se os teóricos" e depois vai descobrir que os teóricos não fizeram nada demais além de sistematizar conceitualmente a prática...
> 
> A teoria não diz pra usar antena de 1,8 ou 2,1 metros. O que existe na teória é um calculo chamado link budget, que ajuda a prever com boa certeza o desempenho de um enlace de dados. Só isso. Com base no link budget escolhe-se as antenas e outros equipamentos.


Excelente colocação.

Hoje tenho visto muitos provedores usando e abusando em rádios licenciados (não estou me referindo ao autor do tópico, estou falando de modo generalizado). A coisa é mais séria!

Para iniciar um projeto de rádio licenciado,deve-se:

1) elaborar um projeto técnico do enlace;
2) consultar a disponibilidade de frequencia junto à Anatel;
3) construir e registrar o enlace na Anatel.

Muitos não registram o enlace na Anatel e ainda acabam usando largura de banda acima do permitido.... desse jeito logo logo ficará igual ao 2.4, 5.8.

----------

